# Used vintage Revere 1801 stainless steel copper bottom pans vs. new Emeril by all-clad stainless ste



## kymlopez (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been looking for a good set of pots to purchase and I'm stuck between two brands.  I am hoping that someone has some experience and can give me some advice.  One set is a used set of vintage revere 1801 stainless steel copper bottom pots.  The other set is a new set of Emeril by All-Clad Chef's stainless steel pots.  The price for them is about the same.  

I am an at-home cook who has no experience cooking with stainless steel.

I want a set that will last a long time.  I keep getting advice that the older set will be made better.  Is this true?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## gregp (Mar 31, 2013)

I was beating myself up trying to decide what to get and read good reviews on this forum about Tramontina. I actually found this forum searching for reviews on Tramontina .
For what it's worth, I just ordered and bought this 14 piece set. http://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoenix...ce+Tri-Ply+Clad+Cookware+Set,+Stainless+Steel 
14 piece all-clad Tramontina for 349 dollars. The sets ordered through Walmart are for the most part triple clad up the sides, while most in the store seem to be mostly tri-clad only on the bottom. 
Maybe my comment will bump your questions to the top and get a better answer.


----------

